# need help again, another MIL (P150A)



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

so 500 miles after i got my car fixed, i get another MIL. i scanned it with a snap on solus and the code came up as P150A
any insight as to what this code is?


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: need help again, another MIL (mk racer)*

You might want to ask in the VCDS/Vagcom forums.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

well i checked the code in the bentley manual and it says that it is a fuel pump relay electrical problem. i dont understand how this could be, because the car runs, idles, and accelerates normally.
any one know any reason for this to come up?


----------

